# I have secured a job - but my partner hasnt help....



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

I start a job on the 23rd of September ( this doesn't include accommodation ) my partner has been applying for weeks and hasn't heard a thing as of yet... he has a good job in the UK so we are worried about what he will do in Dubai. We will now have to go over and hopefully find him something we are hoping in a week or 2, has anyone else done this and is it easier to find jobs once there?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Greeky01 said:


> I start a job on the 23rd of September ( this doesn't include accommodation ) my partner has been applying for weeks and hasn't heard a thing as of yet... he has a good job in the UK so we are worried about what he will do in Dubai. We will now have to go over and hopefully find him something we are hoping in a week or 2, has anyone else done this and is it easier to find jobs once there?


Hi Greeky01,

Finding jobs is one of the most challenging things in Dubai. This is because of cheap work force from South Asian countries who can work more hours for half the salary. If your partner is in some good field then he has a chance, but again there would be hundred on western expats too.

Its not always good to leave a good job and come here trying to start from scratch. Patience is the key to success.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

People are now only drifting back from their summer leave. People are usually recruited before the summer to start after the summer.

To give you an example, it's like applying on Christmas Eve and expecting a response on January 2nd - it's just not happening. 

Your partner may start to receive responses through September, but it will always be harder outside of the country.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It also depends on what your partner does. What constitutes a good job for him?

Dubai is not the best place for everyone, career-wise. Many successful roles in the UK cannot be duplicated here, at least with the same or better salaries.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Lovely thanks for you responses. I think we are just worried he won't find something when we are there as we can't just live off of my wage. ( we also need to find somewhere to rent as soon as we get there ) My partner is a land buyer in the UK working with a big construction company. 

We have sent his CV to all the major construction companies in Dubai. 

Will it be best to visit recruitment agencies when we arrive ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure there is much demand for his skills here. 

Construction companies don't buy land here.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes we have been told that, but we are hoping he can find something within the construction company as he has done planning and development in university. 

Any ideas ?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless it's one of the construction firms that operates elsewhere in markets where they have to buy land, yeah - I'd agree with TWG.

A lot of it will come down to simple experience. A lot of companies are not wanting to hire "potential" as the bottom is falling out of the market. 

And I hear rumours of redundancies coming at Emaar, but I'm not sure if it's true.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anyone have an other ideas on other things he may be able to do?

Are the agencies any good over there? 

Are they the same as the UK that he would go in and register and they will help him find something?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was going to suggest real estate but I'm going to be frank with you.

There's speculation of a major economic slowdown in Dubai this fall. It may happen. It may not happen. Big budget cuts have already been announced by government ministries. Car sales are down. Just heard over the weekend that sales at a major furniture store are down compared to this time last year. Oil prices are down as well. 

My point is that this city is largely built on the twin and complementing industries of oil and real estate and both are showing substantial signs of stress. 

In short, this is NOT a time to quit a good job in the UK to give Dubai a try, with no jobs lined up, rising cost of living and still very high rents. 

You already mentioned that what you make is not sufficient enough for both of you to live on. I'm guessing you make diddly squat. 

If you're sensible you will consider the prospects of living apart for a bit. Give yourself six months in Dubai to get settled in before bringing your partner over. Have him continue to apply for positions but use your Dubai mobile number so it looks like he's locally based. Initial interviews are always through the phone or skype. If he gets a serious call back, fly him over. 

The economic picture in January could be quite different from today. It could be better. then again it could be much worse and we could be back to another 2009-2010 recession. I think that we'll have a pretty clear picture by then instead of today's hazy sifting of the statistics and distorted statements from local governments. 



Greeky01 said:


> Does anyone have an other ideas on other things he may be able to do?
> 
> Are the agencies any good over there?
> 
> Are they the same as the UK that he would go in and register and they will help him find something?


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

He is going to try and apply for things out of his realm to see if he gets a response - but thats the problem out of all the job applications he has submitted he hasnt had one reply! Does anyone else have this problem?

Also when he comes over with me will he be coming on a holiday visa if they ask him at the airport? Then if he finds a job in Dubai his potential employers will sort a working visa?

Are the agencies any good - if he walks in and registers - will they help???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Without wishing to appear too nosy. What exactly do YOU do? You've mentioned you won't be earning a spectacular salary. Is it better than you're earning at the moment? Would it be better to stay put and consider changing your job at home? If you're planning the move because change is as good as a rest, give it some more thought. What happens if your job doesn't work out and you both end up here with no job and nothing to go back too? Last, but not least, before anyone else mentions it, an unmarried couple, which I guess you are, living together is not legal. Yes, we all know everyone does it, blah, blah, but.....


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Im going to be working as a real estate agent - which is what i do now in the UK. I have always wanted to work in Dubai ( Friends have similarly done the same )...

Me and my partner rent back in the UK, so we are not loosing anything.... Its a once in a lifetime opportunity so we thought we would go for it whilst we are young, my partner has a lot of experience with construction and development , so we are hoping that once we get to Dubai he will be able to secure something suitable for him.... Which is why i asked if anyone had any info on agencys out there and if he could find something this way..

We arent married, but are all expats married who live out in Dubai? When yo say illegal, would this prevent us renting an apartment?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Real estate....real estate...real estate....

I take it you're a property agent? 

I hope you've been reading the papers and following market trends. No further comments. 



Greeky01 said:


> Im going to be working as a real estate agent - which is what i do now in the UK. I have always wanted to work in Dubai ( Friends have similarly done the same )...
> 
> Me and my partner rent back in the UK, so we are not loosing anything.... Its a once in a lifetime opportunity so we thought we would go for it whilst we are young, my partner has a lot of experience with construction and development , so we are hoping that once we get to Dubai he will be able to secure something suitable for him.... Which is why i asked if anyone had any info on agencys out there and if he could find something this way..
> 
> We arent married, but are all expats married who live out in Dubai? When yo say illegal, would this prevent us renting an apartment?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Greeky01 said:


> Im going to be working as a real estate agent - which is what i do now in the UK. I have always wanted to work in Dubai ( Friends have similarly done the same )... Me and my partner rent back in the UK, so we are not loosing anything.... Its a once in a lifetime opportunity so we thought we would go for it whilst we are young, my partner has a lot of experience with construction and development , so we are hoping that once we get to Dubai he will be able to secure something suitable for him.... Which is why i asked if anyone had any info on agencys out there and if he could find something this way.. We arent married, but are all expats married who live out in Dubai? When yo say illegal, would this prevent us renting an apartment?


I'm not even going to comment on your chosen employment. There'll be tons of others along who will do that.... But I will say that I really, really REALLY wouldn't advise you both to come together. Let him stay where he is while you try it. At least, when you do call it quits (which you will), there's some financial stability at home for you both. I also suggest you do some research on here about being an estate agent in Dubai. 

Renting an apartment. The lease can only be in one name. I guess that would be your name as you will, hopefully, have a visa from your employer. You do know you have to provide cheques for a year's rent in advance don't you? You can live together, and many people do, but - as I said - it's not legal.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Im glad theres no further comments from you. I dont really need the negativity when i am using this as information for when i move to Dubai - its a stressful enough time already. 

Unless theres something you want to tell me about property agents that i may find useful?


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm not even going to comment on your chosen employment. There'll be tons of others along who will do that.... But I will say that I really, really REALLY wouldn't advise you both to come together. Let him stay where he is while you try it. At least, when you do call it quits (which you will), there's some financial stability at home for you both. I also suggest you do some research on here about being an estate agent in Dubai.
> 
> Renting an apartment. The lease can only be in one name. I guess that would be your name as you will, hopefully, have a visa from your employer. You do know you have to provide cheques for a year's rent in advance don't you? You can live together, and many people do, but - as I said - it's not legal.


-- You say a years cheque in advance? A lot of propertys i have seen you can do multiple cheques 4/5 even monthly. Is there anything you would like to say regarding my job role as a real estate agent that i might find useful?

You say i will call it quits? - I mean no-one actually knows what will happen, I mean your an expat in UAE right? Have you called it quits........


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Greeky01 said:


> -- You say a years cheque in advance? A lot of propertys i have seen you can do multiple cheques 4/5 even monthly. Is there anything you would like to say regarding my job role as a real estate agent that i might find useful? You say i will call it quits? - I mean no-one actually knows what will happen, I mean your an expat in UAE right? Have you called it quits........


I'm not an estate agent. 

Are you on a commission only package? How much cash are you planning to bring with you to live off for the first four to six months?


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Greeky01 said:


> -- You say a years cheque in advance? A lot of propertys i have seen you can do multiple cheques 4/5 even monthly. Is there anything you would like to say regarding my job role as a real estate agent that i might find useful?
> 
> You say i will call it quits? - I mean no-one actually knows what will happen, I mean your an expat in UAE right? Have you called it quits........


A years worth of rent in advance as post dated cheques. It may be in multiple cheques, but everything has to be submitted up front.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Greeky01 said:


> -- You say a years cheque in advance? A lot of propertys i have seen you can do multiple cheques 4/5 even monthly.


I think the problem she was highlighting with the cheques is that, even if you write 4 or 5 cheques, you will need to provide them upfront. If your circumstances change and you lose your job, those cheques would bounce landing you in loads of trouble with the law. Most employers in the UAE recruiting western expats will offer an interest free loan to cover the cost of rent up front so if yours isn't offering this, then you are taking a significant personal risk.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't forget all the other upfront payments...

Security Deposit - normally 5%
Real Estate Agent - normally 5%
Electricity/Water - around 2k AED
Chiller (if your building has it separate from the electricity)
Telecoms
Transport
Furnishings

The list is quite extensive and a lot to pay out in the early months. Whilst you may not think the responses are beneficial to you, you have to remember we've heard all this before and have seen the fallout that not being prepared can result in.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am on a salary & commission package.

Me and my partner were going to bring over around £6000 to start off with, whilst he is also looking for a job

No my employers have not offered an interest free loan or any accommodation packages.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Greeky01 said:


> I am on a salary & commission package. Me and my partner were going to bring over around £6000 to start off with, whilst he is also looking for a job No my employers have not offered an interest free loan or any accommodation packages.


 I'm guessing your 'salary' will be around AED 4k-ish? Who is paying for your visa? What's the penalty if you leave before the expiry of your visa? perhaps consider starting off renting a room in a shared villa or apartment?


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

For the first 2 months my salary is 10,000 AED for expenses, thereafter it will be 5000 AED
I have been looking on Dubizzle - as i have been told thats the best place to find suitable apartments for budgets etc.

Does anyone no what the agencys are like over in Dubai for my partner to find something...
once we get there.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Greeky01 said:


> For the first 2 months my salary is 10,000 AED for expenses, thereafter it will be 5000 AED
> I have been looking on Dubizzle - as i have been told thats the best place to find suitable apartments for budgets etc.
> 
> Does anyone no what the agencys are like over in Dubai for my partner to find something...
> once we get there.


I've heard these types of starting salaries in the past - be wary if these are an 'advance' against your future commissions, honestly the startup expenses are major. Even a small car is going to cost you about 1200-1500 AED per month, that'll be on a rental from one of the lesser agencies. You'll be able to drive here on your UK license until such time as your residency is granted, then you HAVE to exchange it for a UAE license - have a search on here it's discussed many times.

You won't be able to rent an apartment in your name until you have your residency - in the interim you'd have to be in a hotel or if able to find one a house-share.

As for agencies, there are some industry specialised ones here, but the majority are general recruitment agencies - don't know of any specialising in urban development/planning, maybe someone else on here may know of one.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, I'm already violating my earlier promise of no further comments.

You aren't by any chance related to a certain Kiwi from New Zealand who was posting about moving to Dubai with her boyfriend and working in retail, approximately two years ago? Despite absolutely no qualifications? 

Never mind.

What I'm going to say is going to make you angry, so apologies in advance. 

I'm actually laughing. Not because I want to. Because it's sad and even pathetic. You're not the first nor will you be the last to be tempted by the promise of streets paved in gold and huge commissions and the lavish parties of Dubai Marina. You certainly won't be the first nor the last to hit rock bottom and be on a plane out of here by November, if not December. If you're lucky, you'll have no debt. 

You CANNOT afford an apartment on 5K a month. Even if your commission - if you get any - triples, you will really struggle. 50-60K is the going rate for a bog standard 1-bed in the cheapest areas of Dubai. Then on top of that is the 5% housing tax, utilities, internet and all that. Your only realistic option is a flatshare. 4K a month for a room at a minimum. 

You will need a car. A car hire is 2K a month for a Yaris or Tiida. 

Food/groceries for two people is probably 400-500 a week eating mostly at hope and sticking to pasta and rice. Hope neither of you have big appetites. 

To go to a bar from your apartment in Al Nahda or International City is probably 50 AED by taxi fare to someplace decent. Two drinks each is 160 AED. Then another 50 AED back home. You do the maths. 

The turnover rate among property agents in this town is so high that it's laughable. Are there successful agents? Yes. We're talking about not the top 1% but the top 1% of the top 1%. They can do decently enough. When times are good. And right now times are not that good for the property market. But I already know you're not in that top 1% of 1%. You've written enough on here. Don't be offended, I'm not in the top 1% of 1% of my industry either. 

FYI:

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/dubai-police-investigate-vandalism-at-property-firm-following-closure

And if you're too lazy or too much in denial to open the link, here's a passage:

"Mario Volpi, a property expert and columnist for The National, said the market for estate agents in Dubai was “already too crowded”, with more than 2,200 listed companies and about 5,500 registered individuals operating in a market with 2.3 million residents."



Greeky01 said:


> For the first 2 months my salary is 10,000 AED for expenses, thereafter it will be 5000 AED
> I have been looking on Dubizzle - as i have been told thats the best place to find suitable apartments for budgets etc.
> 
> Does anyone no what the agencys are like over in Dubai for my partner to find something...
> once we get there.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

I never said £5000 AEDS will be enough to rent a property, i have already explained that me and my partner would be bringing over money from the UK to secure a property to rent - and yes we have already had a gander... We wont be renting anything majorly spectacular.

Therefore our rent would be paid in advance. Im a property agent in the UK and have been for the last 5 years, i understand the way property works....

Also i will not need to lease a car ( I get a company car that i am permitted to use )....

I came on to this forum to find out information for my partner ( not myself ).. We have friends who live in Dubai but unfortunately they do not have any contacts within the construction trade - that is all i firstly enquired about....

I am fully aware of the costs involved with living in Dubai - I would like to think i am focused and interested in property enough to be a good property agent to make me successful, Yes you have probably heard it all before..... Im sure of that.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There are stickies in the forum and tons of posts with details about recruitment agencies. But the general consensus seems to be that agencies are crap. They do not exist to find jobs for job seekers. They do not work in the same way they work in the UK. The best advise I can give you (and you probably won't like it) is to not move until your boyfriend has done enough networking to be able to secure at least 3 face to face interviews (he will probably need to do a lot of research, go on Google, find the construction companies, find if they have ongoing projects, find out who the HR people are, call them, send his CV, then call again, and again, and again... etc).

Even if you don't take this job that you've been offered, you will find another one, because real estate agencies have very high employee turnover (and one can only guess why!). So don't worry - you will easily find a job as a real estate agent here. Also, I don't mean to annoy you or sound negative, but just because you know how property works in the UK doesn't mean you know how it works here. The market is totally different and not in a good way. So be prepared for a very rude awakening. 

We are not trying to be negative - just giving you the real picture. There is a reason why most of us, after living here for a while, would not take the job opportunity you describe, if we were in your shoes.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> There are stickies in the forum and tons of posts with details about recruitment agencies. But the general consensus seems to be that agencies are crap. They do not exist to find jobs for job seekers. They do not work in the same way they work in the UK. The best advise I can give you (and you probably won't like it) is to not move until your boyfriend has done enough networking to be able to secure at least 3 face to face interviews (he will probably need to do a lot of research, go on Google, find the construction companies, find if they have ongoing projects, find out who the HR people are, call them, send his CV, then call again, and again, and again... etc).
> 
> Even if you don't take this job that you've been offered, you will find another one, because real estate agencies have very high employee turnover (and one can only guess why!). So don't worry - you will easily find a job as a real estate agent here. Also, I don't mean to annoy you or sound negative, but just because you know how property works in the UK doesn't mean you know how it works here. The market is totally different and not in a good way. So be prepared for a very rude awakening.
> 
> We are not trying to be negative - just giving you the real picture. There is a reason why most of us, after living here for a while, would not take the job opportunity you describe, if we were in your shoes.


Always the option of Devere if the RE option crashes and burns..........


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

If I were you I wouldn't come out with your partner. Find yourself a cheaper room to stay in that will be on a paid monthly basis. When you are settled your partner can then come out on an extended holiday in order to find work. In the mean time they can network, network and network. It sounds like this is the only way they'll get a job as they have little relevant experience in way property market works here. Employment agents aren't great in general, if you drop me a PM with I can forward you details of some that appear to be decent and helpful. 

I'm not going to say not to come out, it's your life to live, I know a few estate agents that made a good go of it here but had to put a lot of effort in. Coming over at the moment is more risky than it was previously, the selling market is where most of money is made, it's dead, no one is buying. You will also have zero contacts to start with so it'll be tremendously difficult to get your foot in the door. Plenty of rentals about, but it's a competitive market. Recently one of bigger agents closed stating that it was due to cost of advertising etc that caused the closure.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you - I have just emailed you...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Actually, I think your experience in real estate is what got you the job but that doesn't mean you will be very good at doing it over here... I have the feeling this is going to be one of those sad stories where a couple (against everyone's advice) makes a bold/stupid move and ends up back in their home country before we celebrate Christmas... This year's Christmas... Not next year's...

The companies have all real estate agents by the balls as they pay you f**k all and make you work the crazy hours. Actually, they don't 'make' you work the crazy hours, but you will have to work the crazy hours just to stay financially afloat. Seriously, the company you'll work for doesn't give two ****s about you. They have almost zero costs in having you as an employee, and anything you manage to lease/sell is good for the company. If you don't manage to secure any deals, the only person getting screwed is you, not the company you work for.

It seems you're a bit in denial which is quite sad to be honest. All the people here who appear to be negative are actually trying to help (just like myself). We have been around for quite a while and know all the stories, but it seems like the Dubai fever has struck you and your partner and you decided to come here with little money and a poorly paid job. The 6K GBP will probably be gone within 2 weeks. No joke!

Not pessimistic, just realistic.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Just to answer your initial question: he will not find a job within two weeks. This time of the year is the quiet time where people are on holidays or just don't do a lot because it's hot outside...

Best thing is for him to be here after everyone is back form holidays and be able to go to interviews and meet the right people. Obtaining a job remotely is pretty challenging unless you have some highly sought after skills (which I doubt he has, otherwise he would be on interviews already).


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

A positive message - I have a few male friends who are estate agents in dubai who are earning great money, so I will ask them for some advice if I require it...

Froglet tell me something? What's your occupation.........


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Greeky01 said:


> A positive message - I have a few male friends who are estate agents in dubai who are earning great money, so I will ask them for some advice if I require it...
> 
> Froglet tell me something? What's your occupation.........


I'm a dentist........................


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Any reason why you know so much on real estate and how my company is going to treat me ?

I mean I understand you have all heard horror story's of people failing blah blah... But surely that's my mistake to make? I'm not going to loose anything by coming to dubai for however long it may be, I can always come back to the UK and start again.... It's not a massive deal for me, I don't have a mortgage or children...

I would like to be positive about the situation and hope that my partner finds a job to suit him - if he doesn't, then we come home... No harm done.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Greeky01 said:


> Any reason why you know so much on real estate and how my company is going to treat me ?
> 
> I mean I understand you have all heard horror story's of people failing blah blah... But surely that's my mistake to make? I'm not going to loose anything by coming to dubai for however long it may be, I can always come back to the UK and start again.... It's not a massive deal for me, I don't have a mortgage or children...
> 
> I would like to be positive about the situation and hope that my partner finds a job to suit him - if he doesn't, then we come home... No harm done.


All advice and experiences are worth listening to and taking on board. "Knowledge is king"!!!

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

:+1::+1:


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

One thing I'd ask you to do OP:

Please google the company you're coming to work for.

Then do it again.

If you see horror stories, which you probably will, please walk away.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Greeky01 said:


> Im glad theres no further comments from you. *I dont really need the negativity when i am using this as information for when i move to Dubai* - its a stressful enough time already.
> 
> Unless theres something you want to tell me about property agents that i may find useful?


That's the kind of comment that makes existing expats cringe. You're not here for advice on whether you should or shouldn't, you're here for validation for wanting to, and expecting "advice" to pour in on how to make it easier. 

You've picked the very worst time to rock up, for that industry specifically, never mind the overall economy. You're probably on a hiding to nowhere. 

And I wouldn't even think about arriving with a penny less than 10k, as even that won't go all that far with all the pre-loaded costs in the first 3-6 months.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

""""I mean I understand you have all heard horror story's of people failing blah blah... But surely that's my mistake to make? I'm not going to loose anything by coming to dubai for however long it may be, I can always come back to the UK and start again.... It's not a massive deal for me, I don't have a mortgage or children..."""

At the end of the day its your decision, if you want to try your luck in Dubai Real Estate. 

Just a kind advice, be debt free, don't use credit cards and keep enough money with you to pay for your flights back home.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Greeky01 said:


> -- You say a years cheque in advance? A lot of propertys i have seen you can do multiple cheques 4/5 even monthly.


You need a residents visa before you can even open a bank account and get a cheque book too. Do the company supply a visa on day one? I'd be amazed if they did. If they don't then you're in a hotel apartment or a private flat share and your risk and costs increase accordingly.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

I really hope you do take the advice not to get in debt here. If you can, rent a month to month furnished apartment, so you can leave easily if need be. It will be more expensive, but will be easier on your cash flow (not paying for 6 months in advance), and you do not want to get into financial trouble/ debt here.
As for your partner: I moved here with my husband for his job. It took me 6 months to land a job here. It was tough for us, and he makes decent money. All of the upfront costs add up fast. It was also tough for me (I left a good job, and felt pretty bad about not being able to find anything. And I was bored). If he has a good job I would recommend that he stays there and meanwhile tries to look for something here. 
If you really are set on coming here, just try to make it as easy to leave on short notice as possible, at least until he finds a good job and you see what it's like at your job


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Greeky01 said:


> A
> I mean I understand you have all heard horror story's of people failing blah blah... But surely that's my mistake to make? I'm not going to loose anything by coming to dubai for however long it may be, I can always come back to the UK and start again.... It's not a massive deal for me, I don't have a mortgage or children...
> 
> I would like to be positive about the situation and hope that my partner finds a job to suit him - if he doesn't, then we come home... No harm done.


Here's some blah blah for you to read in case you missed it...

Former employee left homeless after S&K collapse in Dubai | The National


Usually if a couple comes here with one job offer it's a *properly *paid one that both can live on. Nothing wrong with being positive but you need to be realistic. It can take a very long time to secure a job here. What will you live on in the meantime? Air? Sand? Dust?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

To the OP, you seem determined but also bit put out, which is understandable. Knowledge and experience in your sector is great but it only counts for around 30% compared to working practices and the overall culture here. I too, came off the boat thinking this place wasn't "complicated" and how could I fail to clean up. 

What I then faced was complete disbelief and frustration at the chaotic absurdity life presents you with here. What you would deem as blatant theft and lies in the UK, is seen as doing good business here. Furthermore, you can actually end up in trouble for accusing people as such.

Until you manage to tame that beast it can destroy you, both financially and mentally. Though it isn't all just a financial thing. I've had lunch with company directors on 7 figure salaries, who are new in town and largely speechless or exasperated at it all.

Try to see through the tone of what you're being told and disassociate yourself emotion, nobody here is trying to rain on your parade. It’s true the only missed opportunity is the one you don’t take, but you are setting yourself up for a very, very tough gig.

If you must go through with it: 


Come on your own for now with a view to see how it lasts for 2-3 months
Limited yourself to a case and hand luggage
Buy an open return ticket
Rent a room in a shared apartment
Make sure you have enough savings for at least three months (very min 30k AED)
Don’t go into debt and if you must, do it on a UK credit card

The very best of luck


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most things have been covered, the only thing I'd add is that you should assume that everything you have been told/promised is a lie. Unless it is written in a binding contract, do not count on anything being given to you.

After all, as Mr Rossi pointed out, if someone lies to you and you call that person a liar, you can go to jail.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Please don't relocate with a partner on 5,000 AED per month. Even if it is initially 10,000 AED. Cost of living is expensive in Dubai. My rent alone is 6,000 AED per month.


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Positive People*

Hey Everyone 

Just to confirm i am not stupid neither am i gullible, - i do understand the cost of living in Dubai, as i have said multiple times i have a few friends who are currently living in Dubai - So i often chat to them to seek advice on lots of different things.

We will be bringing money with us to secure property - hopefully enough so we dont have to worry about rent for 6 months + - or we may even rent monthly, we dont know until we get there.

We 100% understand that my partner needs to get a job - which is why we have been actively looking for the last four weeks and we will continue to do so until the very day we fly out.

I have had a lot of personal messages from this forum also which has been massively helpful, so thank you to all the positive people out there.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm sure what I say, which echoes others who have wisely given you advice, may fall on deaf ears.
The amount of money you are bringing will not secure an apartment plus the apartment can not be only rented for 6 months as you sign a lease for the year and hand over cheques for that period. Hopefully, you will stay for the time you want but if you don't you must make sure you can cover the full year rent. The cheques will still be cashed to the landlord regardless of whether you are still residing there. Bounced cheques equal debt which can affect you transiting through Dubai in the future and being arrested.

Experienced people have given you advice which you should take on board. This forum is a good source of information which I devoured with our move over and asked questions too so I could have facts in the working of an unfamiliar country.

Start up costs are expensive, daily living is too, utility bills and all the hidden extras of an apparently 'tax free' lifestyle.
Consider where you will stay before your residency visa is approved and research short term stays as its expensive. A 1 bed including utilities can set you back at least 10000AED PM. Admittedly, in a nice area. It depends on your own ethos regarding quality of life or living in an area which you don't necessarily enjoy and has no convenient facilities nearby.

If your partner doesn't secure employment he will need to do visa runs every 30 days. This place is not somewhere to live on one salary unless you have an exceptional package. Weigh everything up and read through relevant threads on the forum. 

Positivity is great but it doesn't pay the bills especially when that can land you in trouble you don't want to know about here.
Good luck with all your research and decisions.


----------

